# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Nova-stara anketa o pelenama

## emily

Drage forumasice i forumasi, 
ponavljamo anketu o platnenim pelenama, koja je bila na rodinom portalu otprilike prije godinu dana. 
Htjeli bismo, nakon intenzivne promocije i edukacije o platnenim pelenama koju smo provodili zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci, vidjeti i usporediti rezultate. 

Tko zeli ispuniti anketu, neka mi se javi na _emily9802@gmail.com_ da mu je posaljem, a ispunjenu molim vratite na istu adresu. 

Hvala 
 :Smile:

----------


## emily

Podizem, i pozivam vas da ispunite anketu  :Smile:

----------


## emily

podizem   :Smile:

----------

